# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Thomas Cole

## R2T

Ne postimet e meposhtme po sjell disa piktura te nje prej piktoreve te mi te preferuar Thomas Cole. Pikturat e meposhtme jane pjese e nje grupi te titulluar "The course of Empire" (Jeta e nje Perandorie) qe nepermjet 5 punimeve tregon: 1) Luginen para ngritjes se perandorise, 2) fillimin e qytetit,  3) zhvillimin e perandorise, 4) shkaterimin, 5) dhe si perfundim braktisjen e plote. 

1) Piktura e pare fokusohet ne vendin ku do ngrihet qyteti, nderthurja e ngjyrave dhe karaktereve pozitive te natyres me ata negative te jep idene e ngjarjeve qe do vijojne me pas (zhvillimin dhe me pas shkaterimin e perandorise).Ne qender te piktures eshte nje njeri i veshur ne lekure kafshe duke ndjekur nje drer- qe te jep idene e origjines se civilizimit.

----------


## R2T

2) Piktura a dyte pasqyron balancen e duhur mes natyres dhe vepres se njeriut. Permbledhja e elementeve te lashte ne pikture (njeriut me mjeker dhe veshje te bardhe) tregon urtesine e rraces humane dhe gjelberimi paqen e natyres.

----------


## R2T

3) Zhvillimi i perandorise tregon civilizimin ne piken me kulminante te tij. Monumente moderne nderthuren me ndertesa klasike. Influenca e njeriut duket me se qarte. Shkembi i thepisur qe me pare dominonte ne pikture, tashme ka humbur mes ndertesave madheshtore. Besimi tek natyra ka evoluar ne nje besim tek korrupsioni, pasuria dhe pushteti.

----------


## R2T

4) Shkaterrimi eshte piktura me dramatike e ketij grupi. Re te zeza mbulojne qiellin dhe ambienti i lumtur qe mbizoteronte tek Zhvillimi i Perandorise, eshte kthyer ne nje ambient kaotik. Njgjyrat e piktures permbledhura ne te kuqe dhe te verdhe pasqyrojne shkaterrim.  Ura te shkateruara dhe statuja te thyera simbolizojne shperberjen e nje civilizimi dkadent.   Shkembi fillon te dale perseri ne sfond, per te treguar fuqine e natyres mbi njeriun.

----------


## R2T

5) Lugina eshte kthyer ne gjendjen e saj te meparshme. Rete jane zhdukur dhe cka mbetur nga ndertesat madheshtore eshte mbuluar nga bari- shenje e superioritetit te natyres. Nuk ka me fryme njeriu ne pikture, dhe e vetmja shenje jete jane zogjte mbi statujat e mermerta. 


Mesazhi qe Cole jep nepermjet ketij grupi punimesh eshte qe Njeriu (pavaresisht sa i civilizuar) eshte i paafte te ndryshoje fuqine e natyres dhe mbetet gjithmone ne doren e saj.

----------


## R2T

Keto piktura mund te shifen me qarte ketu:

http://web.sbu.edu/theology/bychkov/cole.html

----------


## D&G Feminine

Shume interesante. 

Edhe komentet.

----------

